# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  أثر الإختصاص  القضائي الدولي في تنازع القوانين

## رسول

أثر الإختصاص  القضائي الدولي في تنازع القوانينم. عبدالرسول كريم أبوصيبع                                                                                                                   كلية القانون / جامعة الكوفة*rasoolkm@gmail.com**المقدمة*     إن موضوع  تنازع القوانين من أهم مواضيع القانون الدولي الخاص بل يعد صلب هذا القانون وما المواضيع الأخرى إلاّ ملحقة به ومكملة له ويعد تحديد إختصاص المحكمة التي تنظر في النزاع بصدد العلاقة القانونية المشتملة على عنصر أجنبي أو ما يطلق عليه بالإختصاص القضائي الدولي المرحلة الأولى في عملية تنازع القوانين ولها الأثر الفاعل في مراحل هذه العملية بجميع مراحلها .

     إن هذا الأمر  يستوجب بيان أوجه هذا التأثير في مختلف المراحل  ومن قبله نعرض لماهية تنازع القوانين والإختصاص القضائي الدولي وذلك في المبحث الأول أما المبحث الثاني فنخصصه لأثر الإختصاص القضائي الدولي على تنازع القوانين .
*المبحث الأول : ماهية  الإختصاص القضائي الدولي والإختصاص التشريعي*     في هذا المبحث نعرض لبيان ماهية الإختصاص القضائي الدولي ويسبقه بيان ماهية تنازع القوانين لكون الأخير الموضوع الرئيس الذي من دونه لا يطرح موضوع  الإختصاص القضائي الدولي من الأصل وذلك في مطلبين.
*المطلب الأول : ماهية  الإختصاص التشريعي ( تنازع القوانين )*     يُقصد بتنازع القوانين تعدد القوانين المحتملة التطبيق في نزاع يخص علاقة قانونية مشوبة بعنصر أجنبي لأجل إختيار  القانون الأكثر  ملاءمة  من بينها(1).

     والآلية المتبعة - بشكل رئيسي – في موضوع التنازع هي قواعد الإسناد ويُقصد بهذه الأخيرة مجموعة القواعد التي تحدد القانون الواجب التطبيق ( المختص ) في نزاع يخص علاقة قانونية مشوبة بعنصر أجنبي.

     فلو تعاقد عراقي مع مصري في دمشق على شراء مال منقول موجود في الأردن ففي مثالنا هذا لو ثار نزاع بين المتعاقدين وعرض أمام قاض مختص بنظره بموجب أي قانون يحكم ؟ هل هو القانون العراقي بوصفه قانون الدولة التي ينتمي إليها أحد المتعاقدين بجنسيته أم هو القانون المصري بوصفه قانون دولة المتعاقد الآخر  أم هو  القانون السوري بوصفه قانون الدولة التي أبرم فيها العقد أم هو القانون الأردني  أي قانون الدولة التي يوجد فيها المال ، إن هذا التعدد في القوانين المحتملة التطبيق على هذا النزاع  إنما هو عملية تقوم في ذهن القاضي وعليه إختيار القانون الأكثر ملاءمة وذلك عن طريق قاعدة الإسناد في قانونه الوطني.  

     ومن ثم لا وجود لتنازع حقيقي بين القوانين وإن سار الفقهاء على إستعمال إصطلاح  التنازع  و لا بد من توافر  عدة شروط مجتمعة كي نكون أمام حالة تنازع القوانين :
1. أن تكون العلاقة من العلاقات الخاصة الدولية فهي خاصة لكونها في المسائل المدنية والتجارية والأحوال الشخصية(2) وذات  امتداد دولي أي مشوبة بعنصر أجنبي إذ أن عناصر العلاقة القانونية ثلاثة وهي أشخاص العلاقة ومحلها ومصدرها(3) ومن ثم تخرج العلاقات الوطنية البحتة من نطاق تنازع القوانين ويُلاحظ هنا أن الصفة الأجنبية إنما تتقرر في ضوء الدولة التي تنظر محاكمها النزاع أي دولة القاضي.
2. سماح المشرع الوطني في  كل دولة بتطبيق القانون الأجنبي في حالات معينة يحددها هو بوساطة قواعد الإسناد في قانونه إذ لو تمسك بمبدأ الشخصية المطلقة أو الإقليمية المطلقة  لانهدم تنازع القوانين من الأساس(4) .
3. وجود الإختلاف في التشريعات بين الدول(5) أي أن لا تتطابق قواعد الإسناد في جميع الدول لأن معنى ذلك أن يكون الحل واحداً فيما يخص القانون المختص أينما عرض النزاع وكأننا أمام نزاع في علاقة وطنية بحتة يكون قانون القاضي الوطني هو المختص فيها في جميع الحالات.

ومن المهم الإشارة هنا إلى أن  إختلاف القوانين في أحكامها الموضوعية أمرٌ طبيعي وليس هو المقصود بالإختلاف  كشرط لتنازع القوانين.



*المطلب الثاني : ماهية  الإختصاص القضائي الدولي*
     يُقصد بالإختصاص فقهاً  :Frown: ( سلطة  الحكم بمقتضى القانون في خصومة معينة ، ويقابله عدم الإختصاص  وهو فقدان هذه السلطة ، ويقال تختص المحكمة بالنزاع . وإختصاص محكمة ما ، معناه نصيبها من المنازعات التي يجوز لها الفصل فيها ))(6).

    و يُقصد بالإختصاص  القضائي الدولي  إختصاص محكمة دولة ما بنزاع يخص علاقة قانونية مشوبة بعنصر  أجنبي(7) .

     وسمّي  إختصاص  المحاكم هذا بالدولي لكون المنازعة تخص علاقة خاصة دولية ومن ثم يتميز هذا الإختصاص  عن الإختصاص  الداخلي للمحاكم(8).

     وتُعد قواعد الإختصاص القضائي الدولي قواعد وطنية أي تنتمي إلى تشريع دولة القاضي نفسه فكل دولة تحدد مدى إختصاص محاكمها بنظر المنازعات بصدد العلاقات الخاصة الدولية ولا يحق لها أن تقوم بتحديد هذا الإختصاص لمحاكم دول أخرى.

      وهي عملية أولية  يجب أن يقوم بها القاضي الذي ينظر الدعوى المرفوعة أمامه فإذا تأكد من إختصاص محكمته بنظر النزاع  بموجب قواعد الإختصاص القضائي الدولي في تشريعه الوطني إنتقل بعدها إلى مرحلة تحديد القانون الواجب التطبيق وفقاً لقواعد الإسناد في قانونه الوطني أيضاً(9).

*المبحث الثاني : أثر الإختصاص  القضائي الدولي في عملية تنازع القوانين*      إن تأثير الإختصاص القضائي الدولي يشمل كافة مراحل تنازع القوانين إبتداءاً من التكييف مروراً بطبيعة قواعد الإسناد ، فالإحالة وموانع تطبيق القانون الأجنبي وإثبات هذا القانون وتنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية ، كل ما تقدم سنراه في المطالب الآتية :

*المطلب الأول : في قاعدة الإسناد*      من خصائص قاعدة الإسناد أنها وطنية مرشدة محايدة ومعنى كونها مرشدة أي ترشد للقانون المختص ومحايدة أي أنها تحدده دونما فارق بين كونه قانوناً أجنبياً أم قانون القاضي أي قانون الدولة التي تنتمي إليها المحكمة  المختصة  إختصاصاً قضائياً دولياً.

     أما الصفة الوطنية لقواعد الإسناد فتعني أنها تنتمي إلى دولة المحكمة نفسها الناظرة في النزاع  والمختصة بنظره(10) ولما كانت قواعد الإسناد هي من تحدد القانون المختص في نطاق تنازع القوانين لذا فقد قيل بأنه تعد  (( قواعد الإختصاص القضائي الدولي من الناحية العملية من أهم قواعد القانون الدولي الخاص ، ذلك لأن تعيين المحكمة المختصة هو في الواقع يحدد الحل النهائي للنزاع ))(11)،  ومعنى الحل النهائي للنزاع هنا هو تحديد القانون المختص وتطبيق أحكامه الموضوعية .

*المطلب  الثاني : في التكييف*      المقصود بالتكييف هو تحديد الوصف القانوني الصحيح .

      وهو في نطاق تنازع القانون يمثل عملية أولية  ولازمة   لأجل تحديد القانون المختص  إذ من خلاله يتم التعرف على الفكرة المسندة ( العنصر الأول في قاعدة الإسناد )(12).

     ومثال ذلك قاعدة الإسناد في التشريع العراقي التي تخص الأهلية ( م 18 / ف1 مدني عراقي ) والتي تقضي بأن القانون المختص في مسائل الأهلية هو  قانون الدولة التي ينتمي إليها الشخص المراد تحديد أهليته بجنسيته ، فالعملية الأولى التي يقوم بها القاضي هنا هي أن يقوم بتكييف موضوع النزاع فإذا ما تبين له بأنه يخص الأهلية  كان عليه أن يطبق نص المادة الثامنة عشرة في فقرتها الأولى من القانون المدني العراقي والجنسية هنا هي ظرف الإسناد فالدولة التي ينتمي إليها الفرد بجنسيته يكون قانونها هو الواجب التطبيق. 

     وقد تعددت النظريات التي طرحت بشأن القانون الذي بموجبه يتم التكييف إلاّ أن النظرية الراجحة هي أن يتم وفقاً لقانون القاضي نفسه(13).
     ذلك لأن المشرع حينما نص على قواعد الإسناد في قانونه وأوردها على سبيل الحصر إنما عنى القواعد التي تخص الأفكار المسندة كما قصدها هو أي المشرع الوطني لا كما يقصدها غيره من المشرعين ولا يمكن أن تتحقق هذه النتيجة ما لم يتم التكييف وفقاً للقانون  الوطني للقاضي(14).

     والمقصود بالتكييف هنا هو  التكييف الأولي ذاك الذي يؤدي إلى تسمية قاعدة الإسناد المختصة ( د.سامي بديع ) أما التكييفات اللاحقة فهي تدخل في صلب موضوع النزاع ومن ثم فهي تحكم بموجب القانون المختص نفسه(15).

     إذ أن قواعد الإسناد وردت في جميع القوانين على سبيل الحصر وكل قاعدة إسناد تتكون من الفكرة المسندة وظرف الإسناد والتكييف إنما ينصب على الأولى وليس الثاني ومن ثم إذا ما تحددت الفكرة المسندة بوساطة التكييف فلا حاجة من بعد ذلك للدخول في التكييفات المتفرعة عن تلك الفكرة لأن الأخيرة حينما تحددت قد حددت قاعدة الإسناد والتي بدورها أصبح  بها القانون المختص محدداً.

     فللأهلية قاعدة إسناد وللإلتزامات التعاقدية أخرى وهكذا فوظيفة القاضي الأولى من بعد تأكده من إختصاص محكمته  أن يقوم بالتكييف لموضوع النزاع لمعرفة الفكرة المسندة والتي وضع المشرع الوطني في دولة القاضي لكل منها قاعدة إسناد تخصها فإذا ما أتضح له أنها أهلية فلن يدخل بعدها في المسائل المتفرعة عن الأهلية  كتحديد سن الرشد أو عوارض الأهلية أو الولاية وغيرها لأنها من التكييفات اللاحقة ويحكمها القانون الواجب التطبيق نفسه ، والأمر ذاته ينطبق على الالتزامات التعاقدية والأفكار المسندة الأخرى.

*المطلب الثالث : في الإحالة*     الإحالة معناها تطبيق قواعد الإسناد في قانون الدولة الأجنبية الذي تحدد إختصاصه  بناءاً على قواعد إسناد قانون القاضي وصولاً إلى تحديد القانون المختص بشكل نهائي(16).

     ويُلاحظ هنا أن  الدولة  التي تتبنى موقفاً إيجابياً من الإحالة  أو ترفضها إنما يقصد بها دولة القاضي من دون غيرها، مضافاً إلى أن أغلب الدول لا تأخذ بالإحالة إلاّ إذا كانت إحالة بالرجوع أي بإرجاع  الإختصاص التشريعي إلى قانون القاضي.

     وموضوع الإحالة في القانون الدولي الخاص يتميز عن موضوع التفويض في القانون نفسه إذ يُقصد بالأخير تطبيق قواعد الإسناد الداخلي في القانون المختص للدولة المتعددة القوانين إقليمياً أو شخصياً وصولاً إلى تحديد القانون المحلي الأكثر ملاءمة (17).

     ومثال التفويض أن يكون القانون المختص في نطاق تنازع القوانين قانون دولة إتحادية يكون لكل ولاية فيها قانون مدني مستقل فهنا يتم الرجوع من قبل القاضي في دولة المحكمة المختصة بالنزاع إلى قواعد الإسناد الداخلي في الدولة الإتحادية نفسها لأجل معرفة القانون المدني لولاية ما فيها هو الأكثر ملاءمة لحكم النزاع .
*المطلب الرابع : في موانع تطبيق القانون الأجنبي*      بعد أن يكون القانون الأجنبي  قد تحدد  إختصاصه لحكم النزاع وفقاً لما أشارت إليه قواعد إسناد دولة القاضي فإنه قد يحول مانع دون التطبيق والموانع ثلاثة هي النظام العام والمصلحة الوطنية والغش نحو القانون ، ولقانون القاضي دورٌ  واضح في أصل تحقق كل مانع والأثر المترتب عليه وكالآتي :
*أولاً : النظام العام*
     في حال كون القانون الأجنبي الذي تحدد إختصاصه  مخالفاً للنظام العام في دولة القاضي فإنه يُمنع تطبيقه فالنظام العام مانع من تطبيق القانون الأجنبي هذا النظام الذي تعرفه دولة القاضي لا دولة القانون الأجنبي الواجب التطبيق(18)  إذ يرجع القاضي إلى فكرة النظام العام المعروفة في النظام القانوني لدولته كي يقرر من بعد ذلك أن القانون الأجنبي الذي تقرر إختصاصه معارضاً للنظام العام فيمتنع عن تطبيق أحكامه أم العكس كي يقوم بتطبيق تلك الأحكام.

     وتقدير  مخالفة القانون الأجنبي للنظام العام ترجع لسلطة القاضي التقديرية خاضعاً فيها لرقابة المحاكم العليا في دولته لكونها مسألة قانونية لا واقعة لأجل أن تكون من إختصاص محاكم الموضوع  فقط(19).

      أما من ناحية الأثر فإنه يتم  إستبعاد القانون الأجنبي المعارض للنظام العام في دولة القاضي ويحل قانون المحكمة المختصة إختصاصاً قضائياً دولياً محله ، فالمشرع في كل دولة حين يسمح بتطبيق أحكام قانون أجنبي في نطاق العلاقات الخاصة الدولية إنما يقوم بذلك مراعاة لإعتبارات الملاءمة والفاعلية والنفاذ للأحكام ولكن هذه الإعتبارات  لا يمكن الإعتداد بها من قبله إذا كان القانون الأجنبي مخالفاً للمصالح العليا في دولته تلك التي يعبر عنها بالفكرة القانونية المسماة  ( النظام العام ).

     وُيلاحظ هنا إن  إستبعاد أحكام القانون المخالف قد لا يكون كلياً إنما تُستبعد الأحكام المخالفة فحسب  مضافاً إلى وجود فكرة الأثر المخفف للنظام العام فيما يخص الحقوق المكتسبة في خارج دولة القاضي بالرغم من عدم الإعتراف بها من قبل هذه الأخيرة ومثاله الإعتراف بآثار الزواج الثاني المنعقد في خارج دولة القاضي في حين أن الزواج الثاني نفسه يعد باطلاً لمخالفته للنظام العام إذا أريد إنشاؤه في هذه الدولة(20).


*ثانياً : المصلحة الوطنية*
     إذا كان الأجنبي في دولة القاضي ناقص الأهلية وفقاً لقانون جنسيته وكامل الأهلية وفقاً لقانون القاضي فهنا إذا ما ثار نزاع يخص أهلية الأجنبي هذا فلن يطبق بشأنه قانون جنسيته كما تقضي بذلك قاعد الإسناد وإنما يعد كامل الأهلية طبقاً لقانون القاضي(21) فالمصلحة الوطنية في دولة القاضي ( حمــاية الوطني المتعاقد الآخر أو تأمين سير المعاملات المدنية في الدولة ) هي المانع من تطبيق القانون الأجنبي.

     والأثر المترتب على الأخذ بالمصلحة الوطنية هو تطبيق قانون القاضي أي  اعتبار  الشخص الأجنبي كامل الأهلية وفقاً لقانون المحكمة الناظرة في النزاع بصرف النظر عما يقضي  به  قانون جنسيته(22) ، مضافاً إلى أن التصرف القانوني الذي يجريه الأجنبي في دولة القاضي يُعد صحيحاً منتجاً لجميع آثاره(23).

*ثالثاً : الغش نحو القانون*
     وهو قيام الفرد بإرادته بتغيير ظرف الإسناد قاصداً تطبيق قانون هو غير القانون المختص أصلاً بحكم النزاع(24).

     كأن يقوم الفرد بتغيير جنسيته قاصداً التهرب من قيود قانون الدولة صاحبة الجنسية الأولى ومستفيداً من المزايا التي يقررها قانون الدولة التي ينتمي إليها بجنسيته الجديدة.
   "   لا غش نحو القانون ما لم يكن هذا الأخير هو قانون القاضي نفسه  " هـــــــذا هو  أحد الآراء وإن لم  يكن الرأي الراجح إلاّ أنه المطبق عملياً (25).

     و كنتيجة للأخذ بنظرية الغش نحو القانون  لا يعتد بالأثر المترتب على تغيير ظرف الإسناد في خصوص النزاع ويبقى قانون القاضي ( المتحايل عليه ) هو المختص .

*المطلب الخامس : في إثبات القانون الأجنبي*     بعد أن  يتحدد كون القانون الأجنبي هو المختص لحكم النزاع  يواجه القاضي صعوبة إثبات مضمون هذا القانون المصاغ بلغة غير لغة دولة  القاضي.

     والوسائل التي يستعين   بها  لأجل ذلك كثيرة منها إفادة الأخصائيين والباحثين مضافاً إلى الوثائق الرسمية والمستندات المقدمة من قبل سفارة أو قنصلية الدولة التي ينتمي إليها القانون المختص، فإذا ما عجزت الوسائل المتقدمة جميعها من التعرف على مضمون القانون الأجنبي فإن من الآراء الفقهية الحكم وفقاً لقانون القاضي نفسه لأنه القانون المتيقن من مضمون نصوصه(26) .
*المطلب السادس : في تنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية*     إذا ما صدر حكم فاصل من محكمة الموضوع في نزاع يخص علاقة خاصة دولية  واقتضى الأمر  أن ينفذ في دولة أخرى غير الدولة التي أصدرت محاكمها الحكم ، هنا تشترط  الدولة المطلوب تنفيذ الحكم الأجنبي فيها شروط عديدة في الحكم كي تقبل بتنفيذه والموضوع الذي يتكفل بذلك هو تنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية ويعد ملحقاً بموضوع تنازع القوانين.

     ومن أهم تلك الشروط  أن يكون  الحكم الأجنبي المراد تنفيذه صادراً من محكمة مختصة بنظر النزاع   إختصاصاً قضائياً دولياً وفقاً لقانون الدولة التي أصدرته ( قانون القاضي ) لا قانون الدولة المطلوب تنفيذ الحكم فيها(27).
*الخاتمة*     إنتهينا في نهاية البحث إلى إستنتاجات عديدة ولعل من أهمها الآتي :
1.  إن الإختصاص القضائي الدولي هو إختصاص محكمة دولة ما بنظر نزاع يخص علاقة قانونية متضمنة عنصراً أجنبياً .
2. لا وجود لتنازع حقيقي بين القوانين ولا يعدو الأمر التعدد في القوانين المحتملة التطبيق في ذهن القاضي الناظر في النزاع.
3. للإختصاص القضائي الدولي أثر واضح في قواعد الإسناد إذ لا بد من تطبيق تلك القواعد التي تنتمي إلى قانون القاضي نفسه وهذا ما يعبر عنه بالصفة الوطنية لقواعد الإسناد.
4. ولما كان التكييف المرحلة التي تسبق تطبيق قاعدة الإسناد لكونه ينصب على تحديد العنصر الأول فيها ألا وهي الفكرة المسندة فإن النظرية الأرجح في بيان القانون الذي بموجبه يتم التكييف  هي نظرية قانون القاضي ( قانون المحكمة المختصة إختصاصاً قضائياً دولياً ).
5.  إن الأخذ بالإحالة من عدمه لأجل تحديد القانون المختص بشكل نهائي إنما يرجع فيه إلى  قانون القاضي نفسه.
6. في تحقق أصل كل مانع من موانع تطبيق القانون الأجنبي ( المصلحة الوطنية ، النظام العام والغش نحو القانون ) والأثر المترتب عليه يتم الرجوع إلى قانون القاضي .
7. في حال تعذر  إثبات مضمون القانون الأجنبي لصياغته بلغة لا تعرفها دولة القاضي فإنه من الآراء التي يؤخذ بها أن يتم تطبيق القانون المتيقن من نصوصه أي قانون القاضي.
8. لأجل تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة في نطاق العلاقات الخاصة الدولية في دولة هي غير الدولة التي أصدرت محاكمها الحكم لابد لدولة التنفيذ من أن تتأكد من توافر  شروط تنفيذ الحكم الأجنبي فيه ولعل من أهمها شرط أن يصدر الحكم وفقاً لقواعد الإختصاص القضائي الدولي في قانــــون المحكمة التي أصدرته ( قانون القاضي ).
*الهوامش*(1)        د.ممدوح  عبدالكريم حافظ : القانون الدولي الخاص وفقاً للقانونين العراقي والمقارن ، ط2، مطبعة دار الحكومة ، دار الحرية للطباعة ، بغداد ، 1977، ص 256.
(2)            د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : تنازع القوانين ، ط1، منشورات الحلبي الحقوقية ، بيروت ، 2004، ص 29.
(3)        د.ممدوح عبدالكريم حافظ : القانون الدولي الخاص ، ط1، دار الثقافة للنشر والتوزيع ، عمّان ، 2005، ص 14.
(4)        د.حسن الهداوي : القانون الدولي الخاص ( تنازع القوانين ) ، ط2، دار الثقافة للنشر والتوزيع ، عمّان ، 2001،  ص 17.
(5)        د.حسن الهداوي ، د.غالب الداودي : القانون الدولي الخاص ، ج2، ط1، دار الكتب للطباعة والنشر ، جامعة الموصل ، 1988، ص 16.
(6)        د. أحمد أبوالوفا : المرافعات المدنية والتجارية ، طبعة 1970، ص 334   ذكره  د.ممدوح  عبدالكريم حافظ : القانون الدولي الخاص وفق القانونين العراقي والمقارن ، مصدر سابق ، ص 363-364.
(7)            د.هشام خالد : القانون القضائي الخاص الدولي ، دار الفكر الجامعي ، الإسكندرية ، 2001، ص 37.
(8)            د.عبدالباسط جميعي : شرح قانون الإجراءات المدنية ، دار الفكر العربي ، القاهرة ، 1966، ص 124.
(9)            د.جابر جاد عبدالرحمن : القانون الدولي الخاص ، ج2، ط2، مطبعة  التفيض ، بغداد ، 1947-  1948، ص 736.
(10)       د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : تنازع القوانين ، مصدر سابق ، ص 11.
(11)     د.فؤاد عبدالمنعم رياض : مبادىء القانون الدولي الخاص في القانونين اللبناني والمصري ، 1969، ص 246   أشار إليه   د.حسن الهداوي ، د.غالب  الداودي : القانون الدولي الخاص ، مصدر سابق ، ص 232 هامش رقم 1.  
(12)       د.سعيد يوسف البستاني : القانون الدولي الخاص ، منشورات الحلبي الحقوقية ، ص 129-  130.
(13)       أنظر   د.صلاح الدين جمال الدين : تنازع القوانين ، ط1، طبع في طنطا- مصر ، 2006،  ص  56-  67. 
(14)     د.سامي بديع منصور ، د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : القانون الدولي الخاص ، الدار الجامعية ، بيروت ، بدون سنة طبع ، ص 85-  86.
(15)       د.سامي بديع منصور ، د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : القانون الدولي الخاص ، المصدر السابق ، ص 92.
(16)        د.جابر جاد عبدالرحمن : القانون الدولي الخاص ، مصدر سابق ،  ص 686.
(17)       د.حسن الهداوي : القانون الدولي الخـــــــــاص ( تنازع القوانين ) ، مصدر سابق ، ص 79.
(18)     د.هشام علي صادق : تنازع القوانين ، ط2، مطبعة نصر مصر ، الناشر منشأة المعارف بالإسكندرية ، 1972، ص 292.
(19)     د.هشام علي صادق : دروس في القانون الدولي الخاص ، الدار الجامعية للطباعة والنشر ، بيروت ، 1983، ص 145.
(20)       أنظر  د.حسن الهداوي ، د.غالب الداودي : القانون الدولي الخاص ، مصدر سابق ، ص 188-  192.
(21)       د.جابر جاد عبدالرحمن : القانون الدولي الخاص ، مصدر سابق ، ص 671-  672.
(22)         د.هشام علي صادق : تنازع القوانين ، مصدر سابق ، ص 302.
(23)       د.حسن الهداوي : القانون الدولي الخــــــاص ( تنازع القوانين ) ، مصدر سابق ،    ص 102.
(24)       د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : تنازع القوانين ، مصدر سابق ، ص 488.
(25)        د.حسن الهداوي ، د.غالب الداودي : القانون الدولي الخاص ، مصدر سابق ،  ص 201-  202.
(26)        د.حسن الهداوي : القانون الدولي الخــــــاص ( تنازع القوانين ) ، مصدر سابق ،      ص 229.
(27)       د.سامي بديع منصور ، د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : القانون الدولي الخاص ، مصدر سابق ، ص 572.
*المصادر*·       د.جابر جاد عبدالرحمن : القانون الدولي الخاص ، ج2، ط2، مطبعة  التفيض ، بغداد ، 1947-  1948.
·     د.حسن الهداوي : القانون الدولي الخاص ( تنازع القوانين ) ، ط2، دار الثقافة للنشر والتوزيع ، عمّان ، 2001،  ص 17.
·     د.حسن الهداوي ، د.غالب الداودي : القانون الدولي الخاص ، ج2، ط1، دار الكتب للطباعة والنشر ، جامعة الموصل ، 1988.
·     د.سامي بديع منصور ، د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : القانون الدولي الخاص ، الدار الجامعية ، بيروت ، بدون سنة طبع .
·       د.سعيد يوسف البستاني : القانون الدولي الخاص ، منشورات الحلبي الحقوقية .
·       د.صلاح الدين جمال الدين : تنازع القوانين ، ط1، طبع في طنطا- مصر ، 2006. 
·       د.عبدالباسط جميعي : شرح قانون الإجراءات المدنية ، دار الفكر العربي ، القاهرة ، 1966.
·       د.عكاشة محمد عبدالعال : تنازع القوانين ، ط1، منشورات الحلبي الحقوقية ، بيروت ، 2004.
·       د.ممدوح عبدالكريم حافظ : القانون الدولي الخاص ، ط1، دار الثقافة للنشر والتوزيع ، عمّان ، 2005.
·     د.ممدوح  عبدالكريم حافظ : القانون الدولي الخاص وفقاً للقانونين العراقي والمقارن ، ط2، مطبعة دار الحكومة ، دار الحرية للطباعة ، بغداد ، 1977.
·       د.هشام خالد : القانون القضائي الخاص الدولي ، دار الفكر الجامعي ، الإسكندرية ، 2001.
·     د.هشام علي صادق : تنازع القوانين ، ط2، مطبعة نصر مصر ، الناشر منشأة المعارف بالإسكندرية ، 1972.
·     د.هشام علي صادق : دروس في القانون الدولي الخاص ، الدار الجامعية للطباعة والنشر ، بيروت ، 1983، ص 145.

----------


## عادل التميمي

معلومات قيمة تستحق ان يطلع عليها ...والاستاذ عبدالرسول غني عن التعريف وله سمعة جيدة في كلية القانون جامعة الكوفة وقد كنت احد طلابه ....تقبل خالص شكرنا وتقديرنا

----------


## margoadel

ممتاز اوووووووووووووووووووووووي

----------


## Ahmad88

هل يمكن لاحد الاخوة ان يقوم بجعل الملف بصيغة pdf كي نتمكن من قراءته

----------

